

AT&T Closes its Remaining Usenet Access - mmphosis
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/AT-T-Usenet-Access-Closed,news-4055.html

======
schindyguy
all the good free usenet access was gone a long time ago.

easynews is what I have used for a great connection (I think because their
servers are only 500 miles from me)

